# Beef Cuts



## blackandtan (Aug 20, 2004)

I was doing research for a meat class and i was a little confused on fabricated cuts

Primal cut - Rib
Sub-primal - prime rib
fabricated cut - ribeye

Primal cut- sirloin
subprimal - sirloin steak


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK? What are you confused about? They go from big to small.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

You should seriously consider getting your self the NAMP Meat Buyers Guide.

In lue of that here is a handy little guide from Good Eats that helped me out...

Good Eats Beef Map


----------

